# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Điện thoại BlackBerry mạ vàng giá 40 triệu đồng

## thuthuy7794

​ 
 *BlackBerry Bold 9780 là smartphone cao cấp của RIM được giới thiệu vào cuối năm 2010 và đang được phân phối ở Việt Nam với giá gần 14 triệu đồng. Sản phẩm có màn hình 2,44 inch, chip 624 MHz, RAM 512 MB, kết nối 3G, HSDPA, Wi-Fi, GPS, Bluetooth, camera 5 megapixel và pin dung lượng 1.500 mAh.* 
 Amosu Couture là công ty của Anh chuyên sản xuất các sản phẩm xa xỉ dựa trên những công nghệ nổi tiếng như Nokia N95, Motorola Aura hay BlackBerry Torch 9800... Gần đây, hãng này cũng sản xuất ra model iPhone 4 gắn 850 viên kim cương ở khung máy trọng lượng 5,36 carat và giá 24.000 USD (500 triệu đồng). 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/dien-thoai-blackberry-ma-vang-gia-40-trieu-dong.html

----------

